# doves



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

i got 8 doves today it was sweet. i need to buy some dove decoys


----------



## farmpond (Sep 4, 2006)

I would like to hear from all you dove hunters. When is your most
favorite time to hunt for doves? Or I guess my main question is;

When do you do the best?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I like to get near water during the last three hours of the day. Get yourself a half dozen full bodies and a Mojo dove. You won't regret it. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

We had a slow day until, like Burly said, the last 3 hours of the day. We were near the water and some evergreens. Man, what a blast!! I need to practice, though.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

yay today when my mom went to aberdeen walmart is closing out for the super walmart and she bout me 16 dove decoys for 1.60 because the guy marked them down to 10cents each


----------



## bigoltexas (Oct 10, 2006)

down here in texas we have it pretty good for fall migratory hunting, i find it best to be there by 7am and theyll stop flyin around 9am, of course, if you are desperate you can exceed your limit a good ten times sittin under a power line haha, but usually ive hit my bag limit before 9 and never went in the evening, but if you ar ein a warmer climate, it can be a field day as long as you hurry up and get there before the temperature begins to change too dramatically, thats their signal to take off and become targets


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Farmpond, 4:00pm and later is definitely my best time for dove hunting, right as they are coming in for water.


----------

